# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  فونت Tornado Tahoma

## kuchulu

من این فونت رو نداشتم.
سرچ هم کردم ولی پیداش نکردم .
چی کار کنم؟

----------


## afshinjazi

براي دانلود كليك كنيد.
لطفا پاك نشود چون پيدا كردنش در اينترنت سخت است.

----------


## amin1212

> براي دانلود كليك كنيد.
> لطفا پاك نشود چون پيدا كردنش در اينترنت سخت است.


آقا دمت گرم خیلی حال دادی

----------


## aram1288

> براي دانلود كليك كنيد.
> لطفا پاك نشود چون پيدا كردنش در اينترنت سخت است.


عالی بود ... مرسی

----------


## smhs21

سلام ممنونم 
کارم راه افتاد
واقعا مرسی

----------


## xkalibo

> براي دانلود كليك كنيد.
> لطفا پاك نشود چون پيدا كردنش در اينترنت سخت است.


سلام. خیلی ممنونم. مشکل منو هم حل کرد  :لبخند:

----------

